# Team FMC Tournament



## Umm Roux? (Aug 27, 2016)

There will be Four teams containing 6 members. Each member picks either CFOP, FreeFop, Roux, ZZ, Petrus and Heise. The solve must be purely that method so no commutators during a Roux solve or keyhole F2L. Try to follow all WCA regulations. The team with the lowest average(best and worst will be counted) wins. Please explain what you're doing.

General rules: No inverse stuff, NISS, TRY TO USE THE PURE METHOD

CFOP: Cross, F2L Pairing, OLL, PLL, other algs can be used but F2L must be created normally
Roux: F2B, CMLL, LSE, Influemcing CMLL or EO is allowed but no comms between F2B,
ZZ: EOLine, no inverse, F2B, ZBLL or whatever algs you use for last layer, must be prememorized
Petrus: The expansion has to follow 2x2x2 into 2x2x3 and so on, Edge orientation is mandatory, ZBLL finishes are allowed
FreeFop?:...

Scramble Round 1: D' B2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' L' U2 L B' D L2 R' U2 F

This is the round robin round so teams will be ranked 1, 2, 3 and 4 for the next round, or the semi-finals in other sports. One round per week. No deadline yet because of teams being made... Or potentially no teams ever being made.

Team 1. wir3s

1. wir3sandfir3s (ZZ)

2. JTWong71 (Petrus)

3. sqAree (Heise)

Team 2. Sub-0

1. Rcuber123(FreeFop)

2. Shadowslice e(Mainly roux but can do anything)

3. Cubing Genius(ZZ)

4. ch_ts(Petrus)


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 27, 2016)

Team wir3s!


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 27, 2016)

You guys might wanna use some other thing to discuss teams...


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 27, 2016)

Yeah, something like discord/skype/google hangouts


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 27, 2016)

Can't it just be freestyle FMC? It's obvious that heise will win


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 27, 2016)

Each team gets one person solving a method. Of course Heise would win, unless some crazy CFOPper was on these forums.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 27, 2016)

Oh I thought that each team did a different method... I feel stupid now

Edit: can CFOP be changed to FreeFOP?


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 27, 2016)

If we all do CFOP, people can learn how to speed solve efficiently and it's hard to compare and improve with freefop. Solution: 2-day poll.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 27, 2016)

Team sub-0

Sign me up for FreeFOP if that gets chosen and Petrus if CFOP gets chosen.

Idea: add both CFOP and FreeFOP


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 27, 2016)

Sure... If you're first, it'd already be chosen?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 27, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> Sure


OK so I'm FreeFOP

Edit: team sub-0 not zero

Edit2: insertions allowed?


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 27, 2016)

After you guys create your teams, if you want to discuss who's doing what method, please don't clog this thread.

No insertions so nubs with limited skill like me have a chance.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 27, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> After you guys create your teams, if you want to discuss who's doing what method, please don't clog this thread.
> 
> No insertions so nubs with limited skill like me have a chance.


Yay. Insertions are my weakness.

Edit: PM me if u want to join my team


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 27, 2016)

We don't need FreeFOP, just makes it harder to make teams.
JTWong71 is on my team, btw.


----------



## sqAree (Aug 27, 2016)

I'd like to join wir3's team. I'm a CFOPer, but I can do Heise too.


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 27, 2016)

I'll join the first team to quote this.
Rouxer but I can do pretty much anything


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 27, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> I'll join the first team to quote this.
> Rouxer but I can do pretty much anything


No problem


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 27, 2016)

Welcome to the team sqAree!
Also, are normal FMC rules in effect, like SEM moves are equal to two moves?


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 27, 2016)

Normal FMC rules.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 27, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> Normal FMC rules.



Can u edit into the original post what we're allowed and not allowed (inverse scramble NISS etc.)?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 28, 2016)

What about premoves?


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 28, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> What about premoves?


Nope, essentially just a normal speed solve with the time of fmc and freedom of rescrambling.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 28, 2016)

I got a 32 (freefop)
I'll pm the solution to ummmm Roux to check if I'm allowed to do everything I did


----------



## JTWong71 (Aug 28, 2016)

So for Petrus, are we allowed to get EO Skips after the 2x2x3 Extension?


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 29, 2016)

Team wir3s status: 
-recruiting for roux/CFOP, DM me if interested
-I'm doing ZZ
-JTWong71 is doing Petrus
-sqAree is doing heise


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 29, 2016)

Team sub- 0
I'm doing FreeFOP
Shadow slice is probably doing Roux
Cubing genius is doing ZZ
ch_ts is doing petrus
Recruiting CFOP and heise

Does ZZ-CT count as ZZ?


----------



## CubingGenius (Aug 29, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Team sub- 0
> I'm doing FreeFOP
> Shadow slice is probably doing Roux
> Recruiting CFOP ZZ Petrus and heise
> ...



I would be willing to do ZZ. I don't use ZZ-CT though.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 29, 2016)

CubingGenius said:


> I would be willing to do ZZ. I don't use ZZ-CT though.


OK welcome to team sub-0.
Once u Finnish your solve pm it to me and I'll post it here when the round ends


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 29, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> So for Petrus, are we allowed to get EO Skips after the 2x2x3 Extension?


As long as it was a skip, not some weird algs you put in during your block-building.

I was relatively sick for the past day, so I was AFK for a while.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 29, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Nope, essentially just a normal speed solve with the time of fmc and freedom of rescrambling.


That pretty much sums all the rules up.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 29, 2016)

ch_ts joined my team and he will be doing petrus


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 31, 2016)

Team sub-0 status update

FreeFOP: Rcuber123 31HTM
Petrus: ch_ts 33 HTM
ZZ: Cubing genius 43HTM
Roux: shadowslice (no solve done yet)
CFOP: recruiting
Heise: recruiting

PM me if u want to join


----------

